# [RISOLTO] - Risoluzione all'avvio

## lsegalla

Salve, vi pongo un paio di quesiti in merito alla risoluzione che usa gentoo all'avvio del PC

QUESITO 1

ho notato che avviando gentoo dal LIVECD all'inizio da me la risoluzione era molto piccola, mentre ora che ho installato tutto è... normale diciamo.

Mi piacerebbe ritornare a quella risoluzione, solo che non so come fare e dove devo toccare, se mi date un consiglio....

QUESITO 2

Quando cambio lo splash screen del GRUB (quello sopra il quale si presentano i menu dei vari kernel da scegliere) la risoluzione è bassa e in alcuni casi non si capiva una mazza dell'immagine che avevo messo, anche qui mi piacerebbe usare una risoluzione maggiore o capire come impostare uno splash che vada bene con quella risoluzione

quan lot nu bon bon do lot nu dep khan ta so sinh cho be thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so quan ao nu dep do lot nam dung cu tap an vay lien cong so ban buon quan ao album anh dep

Rimango in attesa di consigli.....Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Elbryan

prova a mettere un "vga=791" o "vga=792" dopo la riga kernel /kernel..ecceteraeccetera nel tuo /boot/grub/grub.conf (sempre se usi grub).

cià

in example:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r8

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 udev vga=792

```

----------

## noice

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html shev sara' contento  :Laughing: 

guarda anche qui http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Framebuffer_Splash_-_Avvio_grafico

----------

## lsegalla

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> prova a mettere un "vga=791" o "vga=792" dopo la riga kernel /kernel..ecceteraeccetera nel tuo /boot/grub/grub.conf (sempre se usi grub).
> 
> cià
> 
> in example:
> ...

 

Facendo come hai detto tu mi dice che ho scelto una modalità sbagliata, oppure non l'ho scelta (non ricordo) e quindi mi propone varie scelte (6-7 opzioni fra le quali scelgo la 80x50, cioè la numero 1, e quella mi va bene)

Però:

1. non riesco a impostarla in modalità automatica

2. appena arriva a caricare alcuni servizi mi torna in modalità normale tutto

EDIT

in /boot/grub/grub.conf ho modificato la stringa in vga=1 dopo averne provate varie e così ho sistemato quello che mi interessava.

Poi ho fatto un rc-update e ho tolto il servizio consolefont con un rc-update del consolefont

Solo un problema... ora devo ogni volta fare un loadkeys it se voglio usare il layout della tastiera italiana; esiste una alternativa ?

NUOVO EDIT - seguendo la guida non funziona

Sto provando a installare anche un bootsplash grafico come da consiglio di noice (volevo provare). Seguendo le istruzioni della guida non funziona, mi fermo già al secondo passo digitando il comando che segue

```

[b]# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge  bootsplash[/b]

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "bootsplash".

```

do lot triumph tphcm ao chip do dung cho be vay cong so chan vay cong so nu quan ao thoi trang dep ao chip do so sinh loai khac cho be thoi trang cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu trang phuc cuoi

Ho provato a vedere se bootsplash c'era da qualche parte col comando qfile ma niente da fare... che si fa ?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

eix splash

man genkernel

vi /etc/conf.d/rc /etc/rc.conf /etc/conf.d/keymaps

----------

## lsegalla

ho fatto un avvio dei bootsplash-themes ma non so proprio dove cavolo siano finiti tutti sti themes, dove li pesco?

quan lot bon bon do lot nu cao cap ta so sinh ban si quan ao vay cong so nu quan ao nu han quoc do lot nam cao cap dung cu tap an cho be vay lien cong so nu quan ao ban buon chup hinh cho be re dep

e poi se cerco di fare un rc-update add bootsplash default non va su... eppure io ho fatto l'emerge dei bootsplash-themesLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> ho fatto un avvio dei bootsplash-themes ma non so proprio dove cavolo siano finiti tutti sti themes, dove li pesco?

 

qlist <nomepacchetto> ti elenca tutti i file installati da quel pacchetto

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Isegalla ti hanno postato dei comodissimi how-to, risparmiandoti la fatica di cercarli... non risparmiarti anche la fatica di leggerteli pero' ! Altrimenti il forum a che serve se uno non segue i consigli degli altri ?

ti servono le media-gfx/splashutils per cominciare... e poi auguri!

----------

## lsegalla

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Isegalla ti hanno postato dei comodissimi how-to, risparmiandoti la fatica di cercarli... non risparmiarti anche la fatica di leggerteli pero' ! Altrimenti il forum a che serve se uno non segue i consigli degli altri ?
> 
> ti servono le media-gfx/splashutils per cominciare... e poi auguri!

 

Dai per favore!!! Non date per scontato che ogni volta che uno chiede non legge!!

E' un pezzo che non scrivo perchè sto passando a raffica tutto, nella fattispecie in questa guida mi fermo al comando SPLASH (che il mio PC proprio non riconosce): http://www.gentoo.it/tips/FramebufferAndBoot.html

Ho installato tutti gli splash themes e splash utils e son riuscito a creare una immagine INITRD che però all'avvio non funziona.

Il secondo HOW TO è molto meglio secondo me, però ho scoperto che avevo di nuovo un kernel più vecchio su (non chiedetemi cosa o come, son qua che ricompilo, faccio il mio solito emerge -uDn world e appena finito (spero finisca presto) prima di andare a casa lancio un revdep-rebuild che ho già visto che serve.

Sono niubbo si, ma no pigro!! E soprattutto sono ancora in fase "work in progress..." perchè finora non va ma sono in attesa di riprovare tutto, ricominciare la procedura da capo e solo dopo vi chiederò qualcosa.

do ngu nam shop quan ao shop do so sinh cho be vest cong so chan vay cong so bo do lot nu cao cap quan lot nam cao cap do nhiet do tam cho be vest cong so nu ao so mi nu trang phuc cuoi dep

E sennò vuol dire che son imbranato, che ci posso fare? Un mese fa manco sapevo cos'era la ricompila di un kernel, sono alla mia trentesima ormai...Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

la prima guida che ti hanno consigliato e' piuttosto vecchia, io direi di scartarla; per semplificarti le cose invece che generarti tu un'immagine initramfs lascia che sia genkernel a farlo : 

genkernel --menuconfig(cosi' scegli tu cosa compilare e cosa no) --gensplash=tema_scelto(deve essere un nome che si trova in /etc/splash/) all. poi controlla i file di grub o lilo e correggili eventualmente.

Ti consiglio di scaricarti  splash-themes-livecd cosi' hai il tema del livecd 2007.0

Se cerchi nel forum ci saranno decine e decine di topic sul gensplash e sui tentativi di farlo funzionare  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## lsegalla

Genkernel non ce l'ho installato, mi sembra che aggiunga righe nel grub che a mio modesto parere son poco comprensibili o perlomeno di difficile lettura, preferivo farne a meno... voglio insistere senza il genkermel   :Smile: 

do ngu cao cap do lot do so sinh tron goi ban si quan ao vay cong so nu ao chip do boi cao cap xe day doi vay lien cong so nu ban buon chup anh quang caoLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

genkernel è il metodo standard di gentoo di gestire l'avvio e la generazione del kernel. Se non lo usi non ti lamentare se le cose si fanno inutilmente difficili.

Non è altro che uno script che carica tramite un make oldconfig una configurazione predefinita ed è abbastanza facile da gestire (se non vuoi che ti pasticci grub basta che commenti BOOTLOADER=grub o qualcosa del genere in genkernel.conf).

Non vedo cosa ci sia di istruttivo ed utile nel ripetere i vari make menuconfig, make bzimage modules, e tutta le sequela per costruire l'initrd, ogni volta che cambi qualcosa nel kernel.

sempre meglio che doversi creare un pacchetto ad hoc come su debian.

----------

## lsegalla

Intanto procedo come ho detto, c'erano dei problemi e li sto risolvendo,

Di fatto all'inizio di questo thread mi bastava cambiare la risoluzione dei caratteri.

Poi si è parlato di bootsplash e mi sono messo a sperimentare: un passo alla volta, provo tutto che son curioso.

do ngu nu do noi y thoi trang cho be thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so ao lot nu do boi dep xe day cao cap cho be vay lien cong so quan ao ban buon cho thue trang phuc

Poi magari finirò a usare genkernel, vedo come andrà.

Intanto mi son accorto che stavo facendo alcune cose sbagliate e le devo sistemare perchè non vorrei che da quelle dipendessero altri miei problemi...Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Genkernel non ce l'ho installato, mi sembra che aggiunga righe nel grub che a mio modesto parere son poco comprensibili o perlomeno di difficile lettura, preferivo farne a meno... voglio insistere senza il genkermel  

 

encomiabile intento ma dovresti partire dal presupposto che per adesso genkernel ne sa più di te, potresti installarlo, usarlo e spulciando quello che ha prodotto cercare di capire perchè e se a te serve e soprattutto se funziona, poi nessuno ti vieta di sfruttare il risultato funzionante per imparare come procedere da solo ... e se ti vince la frustrazione almeno hai il sistema funzionante grazie a genkernel

----------

## lsegalla

Ma io sono d'accordo con tutti voi, solo che per ora ci provo un po' e poi cambierò strada.

Un paio di giorni fa smanopolavo su un red hat e mi son messo a far cose che avevo imparato con gentoo, e non mi ricordo cosa fra l'altro... ahah

ma sono stato contento

edit

vedo che il problema che ho ora è che nel kernel 2.6.22-r8 non trovo questa impostazione, mah...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers > Block devices:
> 
> <*> RAM disk support
> ...

 

do ngu nu dep quan ao shop do so sinh thoi trang cong so gia re vay lien cong so nu bo do lot nu goi cam do boi xe day cho be vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao album anh cuoi dep

RE-EDIT

Dopo aver ricompilato il kernel mi si son sputtanate un po' di impostazioni ma son apparsi due pinguini in alto a sinistra durante il boot... megio che niente no?  ahahLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Ce l'ho fatta

Finalmente posso dirlo e chiudere il thread.

E senza sto genkernel. 

ao chip bon bon do lot nu khan so sinh ban buon vay cong so quan ao tre em do lot nam dep num vu gia ao so mi cong so ban buon cho thue trang phuc re dep

la seconda guida risolve tutto

----------

